# Asus TUF FX705GM sehr hohe CPU Temps bis 97 Grad beim spielen



## Gelegenheitsgamer (14. März 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe das oben genannte Gaming Notebook von Asus mit i7 8750h CPU, GTX 1060 GPU, 8GB RAM, 128GB M2 SSD und 1 TB HDD.

Heute habe ich damit mal einige Spiele gespielt und bei den meisten Spielen sind die CPU Temperaturen mit unter 90 Grad auch in Ordnung. In Forza Horizon 4 bekomme ich aber leider immer sehr hohe CPU Temperaturen von bis zu 97 Grad. Diese sehr hohen Temperaturen bekomme ich auch immer nur auf 3 Kernen, und zwar auf Kern 1, 3 und 5, die Kerne 0, 2 und 4 bleiben meist immer unter 90 Grad. Genau diesen Unterschied zwischen den Kernen habe ich auch in Prime95 (small FFT), da steigt die Temperatur der 3 Kerne auch bis auf 95-97 Grad und die anderen 3 Kerne bleiben unter 90 Grad. Bei Prime95 finde ich diesen Temperatur Unterschied zwischen den Kernen schon komisch, da doch die CPU Auslastung in Prime95 auf allen 6 Kernen 100% beträgt!? Die CPU ist auch mit Intel XTU auf -130mv untervoltet und trotzdem habe ich leider diese hohen CPU Temperaturen in Forza 4. Wirklich schade, denn das ist wirklich ein super schönes Spiel und es läuft auch super gut auf meinem Notebook. Nur diese sehr hohen CPU Temperaturen bereiten mir halt etwas Sorgen.

Die GPU Temps steigen in Forza 4 bis auf etwa 85 Grad, was völlig in Ordnung ist, finde ich.

Hat hier im Forum vielleicht auch jemand dieses Gerät? Habt Ihr auch so hohe CPU Temperaturen in manchen Spielen mit diesem Gerät?

Irgendwann werde ich die HDD durch eine SSD ersetzen und werde auch den RAM aufrüsten. Vielleicht sollte ich ja bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal nach der Wärmeleitpaste schauen und die dann gegebenenfalls erneuern? Die Wartung dieses Gerätes ist ja recht einfach.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!
Nico


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (14. März 2020)

Wärmeleitpaste ist ein guter Ansatz zu wechseln. Testweise in bestimmten Spielen die CPU in den MHz zu begrenzen, z.B. in den Energieoptionen auf 50-90% einstellen. Bei mir habe ich als sehr wirksamen Staubschutz eine Nylondamensocke über die abschraubbare Unterseite drübergezogen.
Keine Staubmäuse mehr in den Lüftern oder Kühllamellen, nur sehr geringer Reststaub alles halbe Jahr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. März 2020)

Solange noch Garantie auf dem Notebook ist, würde ich da gar nichts machen.
Die Temperaturen werden nicht viel niedriger werden, da die Kühlung nicht wesentlich verbessert werden kann.
Eventuell kann man Liquid Metal Wärmeleitpaste verwenden, das bring ein paar Grad.


----------



## Gelegenheitsgamer (14. März 2020)

Hallo!

@gekipptes-Bit: Vielen Dank, das mit der Begrenzung des Prozessortaktes war eine super Idee! Das hat in Forza 4 super funktioniert. Ich konnte super gut flüssig spielen und hatte auch viel geringere CPU Temperaturen von etwas über 70 Grad. Allerdings hatte ich auch eine etwas geringere Leistung mit leichten FPS Einbrüchen und wahrscheinlich auch mit leichten Rucklern, die aber unbemerkbar waren. Im Forza 4 Benchmark wurden mir nämlich einige Ruckler und auch leichte FPS Einbrüche angezeigt. Das eigentliche Spiel lief aber super flüssig. Die leichten FPS Einbrüche und die leichten Ruckler haben sich im Spiel nicht bemerkbar gemacht. 

In Valley Benchmark (ist von 2013) habe ich aber bei dem reduzierten CPU Takt schon ganz schöne Ruckler und FPS-Einbrüche bemerkt, dafür erzeugt der Valley Benchmark aber auch bei voller Leistung des Systemes, bei vollem CPU Takt nicht solch hohe CPU Temperaturen. Da Steigt die CPU Temperatur höchstens auf so etwa 85 Grad, was ja völlig in Ordnung ist. Diese sehr hohen Temperaturen sind bis jetzt nur in Forza 4 und in Prime95 aufgetreten. In Prime95 auf small FFT geht die CPU Temperatur auch nur ganz kurz auf ca.95 Grad und sinkt dann danach auf ca. 85 Grad ab, da ja die Leistung des Prozessors nach ein paar Sekunden auf 45 Watt reduziert wird. Wenn ich allerdings Prime95 (large FFT) und Furmark zusammen laufen lasse, dann steigt die CPU Temperatur nach einer weile auch auf über 90 Grad und die GPU Temperatur liegt dann meist so zwischen 85 und 90 Grad. Und was mich halt besonders wundert, ist, daß ich diese hohen CPU Temperaturen immer nur auf den 3 Kernen erreiche. Die anderen 3 CPU Kerne bleiben meist immer unter 90 Grad. 

Ich hatte kürzlich 2 Reviews über das Gerät hier gelesen. In dem einen Review kam man auch auf über 90 Grad CPU Temperatur bei P95+FM zusammen und bei dem anderen Review kam man nur auf maximal 88 Grad CPU Temperatur bei P95+FM zusammen. Wie kann das sein? Zwei identische Geräte bezüglich GPU, CPU und Kühlsystem, aber unterschiedliche Werte bei den maximalen Temperaturen unter gleichen Testbedingungen?

@wuselsurfer: Ja, das mit der Garantie ist narürlich ein Problem. Das Gerät ist wirklich nicht alt, ich habe das Gerät erst im letzten Jahr im Herbst gekauft und das Problem mit den Temperaturen hatte ich auch schon von Anfang an. Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, daß es gerade bei solchen Gaming Notebooks zu solch hohen Temperaturen kommt, da vom Werk aus leider die Wärmeleitpaste oft nicht richtig aufgetragen wird oder halt minderwertige WLP benutzt wird. Da hat dann das Ersetzten der WLP durch hochwertige WLP und vor allem das richtige Auftragen der WLP Abhilfe geschaffen. Liquid Metal finde ich allerdings nicht so gut, da Liquid Metal leitend ist und zu Kurzschlüssen führen kann. Ich fürchte, daß bei meinem Gerät die WLP vielleicht einfach nicht richtig aufgetragen wurde, da ich ja solche Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den 6 CPU Kernen habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!
Nico


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (14. März 2020)

Ich habe bei meinem Laptop festgestellt das es von Werk aus schon sichtbar die Heatpipe der Gpueinheit verzogen eingebaut gewesen ist.
Ich bog sie gerade und richtete sie plan auf der GPU aus. Die komplette Heatpipe von CPU, GPU, Rambausteinen und Kühleinheit konnte ich in einem Stück entfernen. Ich nahm einfachen Tafelsenf zum durchtesten ob alles schon plan Kontakt vor dem Zusammenbau hätte. Hier und da musste ich noch korrigieren dazu. Ich nehme als bewährte Wärmeleitpaste Revoltec Thermal Grease Diamond. Es ist pastös, läßt sich gut auftragen und bleibt auch nach über einem Jahr bedenkenlos geschmeidig. Beim Neukauf hatte ich über 90Grad beim zocken, jetzt nach fast 10 Jahren angenehme 65-73Grad und jährlichem Wärmeleitpastewechseln. Er läuft aber mit 100% in den Energieoptionen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2020)

Gelegenheitsgamer schrieb:


> Liquid Metal finde ich allerdings nicht so gut, da Liquid Metal leitend ist und zu Kurzschlüssen führen kann.


Man muß nur die Umgebung abdecken (Klebeband), sehr sorgfältig arbeiten und nicht zu viel WLP nehmen, dann klappt das schon. 

Aber warte die Garantiezeit ab.

Wenn Du einen nichtleitende WLP verwenden willst:
Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 4g ab €' '4,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Bleibt schön halbflüssig und leitet die Wärme gut ab.
Ich verteile die Paste immer mit dem Zeigefinger ganz dünn, so, daß man die Beschriftung des Chips noch lesen kann und setze den Kühler dann auf.

Die Hände sollte man dann sofort gut säubern, das Zeug verteilt sich sonst rasend schnell überall.


----------



## Gelegenheitsgamer (15. März 2020)

Hallo!

So, ich habe jetzt Intel XTU wieder deaktiviert und habe nun mit ThrottleStop undervoltet und habe dort auch gleich für das Profil Gaming die Taktfrequenz der CPU auf 3 Ghz begrenzt. Damit läuft das Spiel Forza 4 super, sogar auf Ultra Settings! Die Temperaturen der CPU sind mit um die 80 Grad auch super! Kein Thermal Throtteling und auch kein Power Limit Throtteling! GPU Temps sind auch so um die 80 Grad. Alles super! Leider kann man ja in Windows die maximale Taktfrequenz der CPU nicht fein einstellen. Da geht ja leider nur mit oder ohne Turbo. Und bei Intel XTU kann man ja leider den Takt der CPU garnicht einstellen, jedenfalls bei mir nicht. Oder vielleicht weiß ich ja auch nur noch nicht, wie das in XTU geht? 

Auch in Valley Benchmark habe ich nun mit einem maximalen CPU Takt von 3 Ghz keine Ruckler mehr und habe auch immer die vollen 60 FPS. 3 GHz CPU Takt scheint für Spiele optimal zu sein bei meinem Gerät. Da habe ich dann ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Leistung und Temperatur.

Auch wenn ich nun mein Problem erst einmal soweit gelöst habe und ich nun mein Spiel ohne Probleme und bei niedrigeren CPU Temperaturen hier auf meinem Rechner spielen kann, frage ich mich troztdem, ob es normal ist, daß mein Rechner mit den Werkseinstellungen bei manchen Spielen so sehr heiß wird? Ob da vielleicht mit meinem Gerät etwas nicht stimmt? 

Ich habe jetzt viel zu diesem Thema mit der hohen Temperatur des I7 8750H im Netz recherchiert und habe festgestellt, daß sehr viele Leute auch genau dieses Problem mit der "Überhitzung" dieser CPU bei Gaming Notebooks haben. Dieses Problem scheint auch bei vielen Modellen aller Hersteller aufzutreten. Und da dieses Problem so oft auftritt, denke ich mal, daß es einfach normal ist, daß die CPU in diesen Rechnern bei manchen anspruchsvollen Spielen und bei harten Stresstests so super heiß wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das alles Montagsgeräte sind, bei denen diese hohen CPU Temperaturen auftreten. 

In Foren gehen die Meinungen diesbezüglich auseinander. Einige sagen, daß es absolut normal ist, daß die Gaming Notebooks heutzutage so heiß werden, daß die halt einfach auf Kante gebaut sind, daß das unzureichende Kühlsystem bei diesen schlanken Notebooks die entstehende Wärme halt einfach nicht richtig abführen kann und daß die Geräte diese hohen CPU/GPU Temperaturen von über 90 Grad auch problemlos auf dauer aushalten. Andere sagen wiederum, daß es nicht normal ist, daß die Geräte so extrem heiß werden. Andere meinen, daß bei manchen Geräten die WLP nicht richtig aufgetragen ist und daß die CPU dort deshalb so heiß wird. Die meinen, daß das eigentlich ein Reklamationsgrund wäre, wenn das Gerät neu ist und noch Garantie hat. Aber wie gesagt, da ja sehr viele Geräte mit dieser CPU so extrem heiß werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das alles Montagsgeräte sind, bei denen die WLP nicht richtig aufgetragen ist oder etwas am Kühlsystem defekt ist! Ich denke und hoffe mal, daß das wirklich einfach normal ist und ich hoffentlich kein Montagsgerät erwischt habe! Mein Gerät ist ja bis jetzt bei diesen hohen CPU Temps auch noch nicht aus gegangen und auf das Spiel haben sich die hohen Temps ja auch nicht negativ ausgewirkt, obwohl die CPU wegen der Hitze gedrosselt wurde (Ich glaube ab 95 Grad wird bei mir gedrosselt.)

@gekipptes-Bit: Du hattest ja da diesbezüglich wirklich großes Pech und hattest ja in diesem Fall wirklich ein Montagsgerät erwischt. Ich hoffe, bei mir lassen sich die Hitzebprobleme einfach durch auftragen höherwertigerer WLP beheben. Ich hoffe, mit meiner Heatpipe, mit meinem Kühlsystem ist alles in Ordnung. Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht auch ein Montagsgerät erwischt!

@wuselsurfer: Vielen Dank für den Link zu der WLP! Ich weiß zwar, wie man mein Gerät demontiert und die WLP aufträgt, habe aber so etwas leider noch nie gemacht, und habe daher leider keine Übung darin. Daher werde ich auch lieber keine elektrisch leitende WLP nehmen, denn da kann ja dann auch nicht so viel schief gehen. Da ist die WLP,  die Du mir empfohlen hast, sicher eine sehr gute Wahl. Die Garantie werde ich dann einfach erst einmal abwarten und werde dann nach Ablauf der Garantie erst die WLP tauschen. Aber neues RAM und SSD kann man doch vorher schon einbauen, da erlischt doch die Garantie dann nicht, oder? 

Mit freunlichen Grüßen!
Nico


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

Also das hier: Empfehlung: Ein neuen RAM Riegel auf zwei RAM Riegel  erhöhen, das bringt mehr als sich Gedanken um die Temperatur zu machen
ASUS TUF Gaming FX705GM-EW186T Red Matter ab €'*'1349,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Test dazu: Du siehst es am reduzierten Takt, unter Last. Natürlich werden Gaming Laptops immer zu warm.
Test Asus TUF FX705GM (i7-8750H, GTX 1060, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

*Lösungen:*
- CPU Spannung senken, einfach einen negativen Offset rein, ich mache das immer hier mit;
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility – Intel(R) XTU

-  Da helfen manchmal Lüfterunterstände:
Stands & Kühler Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Gelegenheitsgamer schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt Intel XTU wieder  deaktiviert und habe nun mit ThrottleStop undervoltet und habe dort auch  gleich für das Profil Gaming die Taktfrequenz der CPU auf 3 Ghz  begrenzt.


Das würde ich nicht empfehlen, Zuerst die Spannung runter, dann das Powerlimit bei Bedarf senken. Dann kann die CPU weiterhin aus einem oder zwei Kernen ordentlich hochtakten und mit vieren grteift dann das Powerlimit. Aber wenn du so auch glücklich ist, ist ja alles ok!


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (17. März 2020)

Hol dir mal eine Druckluftspraydose. Öffne die Gehäuseunterseite damit du an den Lüfterrad drankommst um ihn mit der Hand festzuhalten wenn du stoßweise von außen durch die Kühllamellen nach innen pustest. Du wirst mit den Jahren erhebliche Staubmäuse rauspusten müssen die die Temps in die Höhe treiben. Deshalb verwende ich die Nylondamensocke als Filter für dieses zu eliminieren. Aber Lüfterrad festhalten beim pusten, er wirkt sonst wie ein Dynamo und wird mit garantierter Wahrscheinlichkeit dein Mainboard zerstören.


----------



## Gelegenheitsgamer (18. März 2020)

Hallo!

So, bin wieder Da!

@Rotkaeppchen: Ja, das ist exakt genau das Modell, das ich habe! Ja, der RAM ist mit 8GB wirklich absolutes Minimum für heutige Verhältnisse und vor allem für einen Gaming PC ist es glaube ich viel zu wenig. Den RAM werde ich auf jeden Fall noch aufrüsten jetzt irgendwann demnächst. Mein anderer richtiger PC (auch Asus), der hat auch nur 8GB RAM und das soll auch ein Gaming PC sein. Damals, 2011, als ich mein Toshiba Notebook gekauft hatte, da waren 8GB RAM schon etwas Besonderes, zumindest in meiner damaligen Preisklasse. Ja, so ändern sich die Zeiten. 

Das mit Intel XTU hatte ich auch schon versucht, dort das Powerlimit runterzusetzen. Ich hatte undervoltet, was aber alleine leider nicht viel bringt, und dann wollte ich in XTU auch das Powerlimit runtersetzen, was aber leider nicht so richtig ging, denn das wurde irgendwie nicht so richtig angenommen, irgendwie hatte das keine Wirkung, obwohl ich es in XTU einstellen konnte. Dann habe ich es mit ThrottleStop versucht, da habe ich dann auch wieder undervoltet und habe auch versucht, das Powerlimit runterzusetzen, doch leider ging es dort auch nicht so richtig.  Man konnte es zwar dort auch einstellen, aber es hatte auch dort irgendwie keine Wirkung. Dann habe ich einfach den Takt der CPU soweit begrenzt, daß ich ein ausgewogenses Verhältnis aus Leistung und Temperatur hatte und das ging/geht super gut! Damit habe ich ausreichend Leistung für mein Spiel und auch moderate Temperaturen. Damit bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich auch erst einmal sehr zufrieden! Aber trotzdem würde ich gerne nochmal versuchen das Powerlimit runterzusetzen. Vielleicht habe ich ja einfach nur etwas falsch gemacht oder vielleicht ist diese Funktion bei meinem Gerät ja auch gelockt?

Und solch einen Kühler drunnterstellen, das ist glaube ich nicht so gut, das geht wohl bei meinem Gerät schlecht, da mein Gerät leider nur ein kleines Lufteinlassgitter auf der Unterseite hat. Das hat bei meinem Gerät wohl nicht die richtige Wirkung!

@gekipptes-Bit: Ja, die Lüfter und die Kühllamellen, die muß ich sicher irgendwann auch mal reinigen, aber das geht ja bei meinem Gerät glaube ich ganz gut, denn mein Gerät ist ja zum Glück sehr wartungsfreundlich und läßt sich leicht öffnen. Da kommt man dann sehr leicht an alles ran. Aber das mit dem Staub auspusten, das hat ja noch Zeit, denn mein Gerät ist ja erst neu und es stand auch sehr lange in der Tasche. Ich habe das Gerät ja erst im letzten Herbst gekauft und bis jetzt habe ich es nur sehr selten benutzt. Genau das was Du hir beschreibst, mit den verstaubten Lüftern und Kühllamellen, ist nämlich bei meinem alten Toshiba Notebook der Fall. Das Gerät funktioniert zwar noch super gut, man darf es aber nicht belasten, denn dann geht es wegen Überhitzung aus. Office, Multimedia und Internet funktioniert aber noch sehr gut auf dem alten Toshiba, nur halt keine Spiele, dann geht der Rechner wegen überhitzung aus. Der Toshiba ist aber leider absolut nicht wartungsfreundlich, den muß man ganz auseinandernehmen um den zu reinigen. Vor allem muß man den mit solch einem Spezialwerkzeug aufhebeln und das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt, mein Asus Notebook ist ganz neu und selten benutzt, daher denke ich, daß der Asus NICHT wegen Verstaubung der Luftkanäle überhitzt, sondern daß das dort einen ganz anderen Grund haben muß.  Wahrscheinlich ist es bei dem Gerät auch wirklich einfach völlig normal, daß der unter Last so heiß (bis 97 Grad) wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!
Nico


----------



## Gelegenheitsgamer (29. März 2020)

Hallo!

Leider ist mein schönes Gaming Notebook nun einfach im normalen Betrieb, im Akkubetrieb und ohne Belastung einfach abgestürzt und startete dann automatisch neu. Im Ereignisprotokoll wird mir der Fehler ID-6008 angezeigt, es ist aber leider nichts darüber verzeichnet, warum das Gerät abgestürzt ist. Der Fehler 6008 sagt nur aus, daß das Gerät nicht ordnungsgemäß runter gefahren wurde und dann automatisch neu hochgefahren wurde, wie ich es verstanden habe. Als der Absturz stattfand war ich gerade im Internet und habe einen eingebetteten YouTube-Film auf einer Webseite geschaut. Plötzlich ließ sich die Maus nicht mehr bewegen, dann ging das Gerät einfach aus und startete neu. Der PC ist auch nicht runtergefahren, er ist einfach ausgegangen. Dar Akku war auch nicht leer. Er ist ja gleich wieder hochgefahren und lief dann ganz normal weiter, bis jetzt. Das ganze ist mir gerade eben vor so ca 45 min passiert.

Das Gerät ist mir schon mal abgestürzt, aber da war dies auch abzusehen. Ich hatte mal probiert Forza 4 mit der internen GPU von Intel zu spielen, indem ich die Grafikkarte, die GTX 1060 einfach mal deaktiviert habe. Da gab es dann diesbezüglich im Spiel auch Warnungen, als ich das Spiel gestartet habe, daß das Spiel für diese Grafikkarte nicht geeignet ist und daß es nicht spielbar sein kann oder der PC auch abstürzen kann. Daß der PC dabei beschädigt werden kann, das stand allerdings nicht da, also habe ich es einfach mal ausprobiert und es ging auch kurz ganz gut und dann ist der PC abgestürzt und hat neu gestartet. Aber wie gesagt, da war es auch abzusehen.

Ich hoffe nur, daß mein PC jetzt durch die hohen Temperaturen oder auch das Spielen von Forza 4 mit der Intel GPU nicht beschädigt wurde und er deshalb jetzt auch einfach so ohne ersichtlichen Grund abgestürzt ist im normalen Betrieb? Ich hoffe nicht, daß das Gerät irgendeinen Hardwaredefekt hat. Ich hoffe, daß es einfach nur irgendein Softwareproblem ist, was diesen Absturz im Normalbetrieb bei Benutzung des Browsers (Firefox) ausgelöst hat!?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!
Nico


----------

